# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  مصــر

## د. جمال مرسي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مصر[/poem]
[poem font="Andalus,5,green,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شعر : د. جمال مرسي[/poem]
[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أَرسَلْتُ رُوحِي بِمَا يَجرِي بِهِ قَلَمِي=تَحُومُ يا مِصرُ فَوْقَ النِّيلِ و الهَرَمِ
تُعانِقُ الرَّملَ في "سَيْناءَ" ، تَلثُمُهُ=و تَحضِنُ النَّخلَ رمزَ الطُّهرِ و الشَّمَمِ
و تَعزِفُ اللَّحنَ في "بلطيمَ"،تَسمَعُهُ="طابا" ،فَتَغرَقُ "شَرمُ الشَّيْخِ" في النَّغَمِ
لَمَّا تَرَكتُ رُبوعَ الأهلِ في وَطَنِي=تَخَاصَمَ الجَفنُ و الرُّؤيا ، فَلَم يَنَمِ
كَأَنَّما في نُجُومِ اللَّيلِ قَد رُبِطَتْ=أهدَابُهُ بِحِبالِ الشَّوْقِ و الأَلَمِ
مِصرُ التي سَكَنَتْ فِي خَافِقِي أَبَداً=مهما تَغَرَّبَ جِسمِي أَو نَأَت قَدَمِي
أعودُ للأمسِ في أفياءِ جَنَّتِها=فأنهَلُ الحُبَّ مِن سَلسالِها الشَّبِمِ
و أَسمَعُ الهَمسَ ، هَمسَ النِّيلِ مُنتَشِياً=بَينَ الخُزامَى مَعَ الإِصبَاحِ و الغَسَمِ
و النخلُ يرقصُ في زهوٍ و في طَرَبٍ=رَقصَ الخُيولِ على ترنيمَةِ النَّغَمِ
و التُّوتُ يَحكِي إِلَى الجُمَّيْزِ قِصَّتَهُ=إن باتَ يَشكُو مِنَ الأحزانِ و السَّقَمِ
و البحرُ صافٍ و قاعُ البَحرِ في أَلَقٍ=و الفُلكُ تَجرِي بِأَشواقٍ على نَهَمِ
يا أيُّها البحرُ هل أبصَرتَ قريَتَنا=في بَرِّ مِصرَ و قَد حَيَّتْكَ بالعَلَمِ
كم سَافَرَت عبرَ عَيْنَيْكَ الجُمُوعُ ، فَلَم =تَحفَل بِمَاخِرَةٍ تَكتَظُّ بالنَّسَمِ
كم كُنتَ هَادِئَ طََبعٍ كانَ مُكتَسَباً= من أُمَّةٍ دينُها في شَاهِقِ القِمَمِ
دينٌ على العدلِ قد قامت دعائمهُ=لولا رجالٌ على الإخلاصِ لم يقُمِ
و أَشرَقَت شَمسُ إِيمانٍ و مَعرِفةٍ=بالرِّفقِ و الحَزمِ و القِرطاسِ و القَلَمِ
يا أيُّها الشِّعرُ لا تَهجُرْ مخيَّلتي=قم فاسقني جَوْهَراً مِن صَادقِ الكلِمِ
كي ما أدافعُ بالأشعارِ عَن وَطَنٍ=طَالَت ثَرَاهُ يدُ الأحقادِ و النِّقَمِ
أَرضَ الكِنَانِةِ يا فِردَوْسَ خالقنا=عَينِي تَتُوقُ إلى اللُّقيا ، فَلَم تَنَمِ
لا زِلتِ كالبَدرِ إِشراقاً بِذاكِرَتِي=كَالدُّرِّ فِي عُنُقِ الأَيَّامِ مُنتَظِمِ
تَصبُو إِليكِ قُلوبُ المُغرَمينَ ، كما= تَصبُو إلى الجَنَّةِ العذراءِ في الحُلُمِ
أنتِ العَرُوسُ و قَدْ زَفَّتكِ أَفئِدَةٌ=للنيلِ يا مُهجَتِي فِي ثَوبِ محتشِمِ
أنتِ العروسُ ، لكِ الأرواح نُمهِرُها=كي ما ننالُ الرِّضا يا مَنبعَ الكَرَمِ
حَزَّمتُ أَمتِعَتِي حتّى أَعُودَ إلى =عَينَيكِ أَفدِيِهِمَا يا أُمَّنا بِدَمِي
هل تقبلينَ فتىً قد عَقَّ والدةً=فَجَاءَ يَسكُبُ دَمعَ الحُزنِ و النَّدَمِ ؟ [/poem]


و دمتم بخير

----------


## رائد ابو مغصيب

صاحب الجمال الدائم للحرف الرزين

نغم وحرف يقطر روعة

كما عهدناك تتفانا للابداع


محبّتي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> صاحب الجمال الدائم للحرف الرزين
> 
> نغم وحرف يقطر روعة
> 
> كما عهدناك تتفانا للابداع
> 
> 
> محبّتي


أخي الحبيب رائد أبو مغيصيب
أين أنت أيها الرجل .. افتقدناك ردحا من الزمن 
فلعل المانع خير
شكرا لك لمرورك و طيب ثنائك و تقبل مودتي
أخوكم د. جمال

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

لظروف أمر بها أسجل هنا فقط تحية من القلب ، عسى أن أعود محلقا حول هذه المصرية ال(جمالية ) ؛ 

طامعا أن يكون تحليقي حولها شعرا ؛ لأن مثل هذه القصيدة تدخل المرء في غيبوبة من حب الوطن لايفيق 

منها إلا صادحا ومغنيا لوطنه ، فماذا لو كان هذا الوطن ( مصر) ؟؟؟

تحية أبا رامي
 ولي عودة إن شاء الله  ؛ سائلا إياك دعاءك الصالح بظهر الغيب.
دم بود أيها الحبيب.

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> لظروف أمر بها أسجل هنا فقط تحية من القلب ، عسى أن أعود محلقا حول هذه المصرية ال(جمالية ) ؛ 
> 
> طامعا أن يكون تحليقي حولها شعرا ؛ لأن مثل هذه القصيدة تدخل المرء في غيبوبة من حب الوطن لايفيق 
> 
> منها إلا صادحا ومغنيا لوطنه ، فماذا لو كان هذا الوطن ( مصر) ؟؟؟
> 
> تحية أبا رامي
>  ولي عودة إن شاء الله  ؛ سائلا إياك دعاءك الصالح بظهر الغيب.
> دم بود أيها الحبيب.


أقلقتنا أيها الحبيب
فغيابك عن المنتدى ملحوظ .. ما الخطب
عسى أن تكون و أسرتك الكريمة بخير و ألا يكون هناك ما تستوجب هذا الغياب كله
فقد دخلت قلوبنا من أوسع أبوابها و ما يقلقك يقلقنا .
قبل الشعر و قبل كل شيء طمئنا عنك
و لك حبي

----------


## omferas

السلام عليكم تسجيل حضور 
رائع وباذن الله احاول المشاركة

----------


## إحساس شاعر

_التميز  د / جمال 


قد قرأت تلك اللوحه من قبل وأعجبت بالجمال الكامن في كل نبض من نبضات عطاءها .. وها أنا من جديد أعيد صياغة تلك اللوحه من بين نسمات تأملي .. ومن بين أحداق توافق العطاء مع شعرك لأستزيد من هذا السحر وذاك الجمال .. حقاً هي لوحه لابد لها أن تمكث في الخلود وفي الروعه النابضه بالصدور .. نسجتها أناملك وأتقنت حياكتها وكان لنا وقفه التأمل والحلم الغافي على كل سطر من سطورها .. سأبقى عزيزي هنا وأستمتع بتلك المفردات وتلك القراءات .. سلمت يداك عزيزي وسلمت لامصر أم الدنيا  ... 



















فائق تقديري واحترامي ....


أسـيـــ الـــنـــبــض ـــر ....



محمد سلامة ...._

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> مصرdoPoem(0)
> 
> شعر : د. جمال مرسيdoPoem(0)
> 
> أَرسَلْتُ رُوحِي بِمَا يَجرِي بِهِ قَلَمِي=تَحُومُ يا مِصرُ فَوْقَ النِّيلِ و الهَرَمِ
> تُعانِقُ الرَّملَ في "سَيْناءَ" ، تَلثُمُهُ=و تَحضِنُ النَّخلَ رمزَ الطُّهرِ و الشَّمَمِ
> و تَعزِفُ اللَّحنَ في "بلطيمَ"،تَسمَعُهُ="طابا" ،فَتَغرَقُ "شَرمُ الشَّيْخِ" في النَّغَمِ
> لَمَّا تَرَكتُ رُبوعَ الأهلِ في وَطَنِي=تَخَاصَمَ الجَفنُ و الرُّؤيا ، فَلَم يَنَمِ
> كَأَنَّما في نُجُومِ اللَّيلِ قَد رُبِطَتْ=أهدَابُهُ بِحِبالِ الشَّوْقِ و الأَلَمِ
> ...



*شاعرنا الكبير د/جمال مرسى*
*دمت ابن مصر البار لوطنك*
*عندم تذكر الوطنية وحب الاوطان يذكر ابن مصر البار*
*د/جمال مرسى*
*لك منى كل الود والتحية*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> السلام عليكم تسجيل حضور 
> رائع وباذن الله احاول المشاركة


شكرا لك أخت أم فراس
و أهلا بك و بأهل سوريا
تقبل الود
د. جمال

----------


## جورج جريس فرح

الشاعر الجميل والأخ العزيز د. جمال

هنيئًا لمصر أبناءها البررة.
ونعم الشعر من شاعر مرهف الحس مبدع.

لكن ألا  توافقني أنّ استبدال كلمة "أفديهما" بكلمة "أفديها" تجعل البيت أكثر انسيابًا، دون أي إنقاص:

"حَزَّمتُ أَمتِعَتِي حتّـى أَعُـودَ  إلـى
عَينَيكِ أَفدِيِهِـا يـا أُمَّنـا  بِدَمِـي!"

فما راي حضرتك؟

وتقبل فائق ودّى وعظيم تقديري.

جورج

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

أخي العزيز 

أبا رامي

الأستاذ الكبير جورج 

ليسمح لي أخي الكريم د. جمال أن ( أنكش ) شاعرنا الكبير في تعليقه على البيت:

- حَزَّمتُ أَمتِعَتِـي حتّـى أَعُـودَ إلـى
                            عَينَيكِ أَفدِيِهِمَـا يـا أُمَّنـا  بِدَمِـي

ليس دفاعا عن د. جمال ؛ بل سعادة بشاعر كبير لابد لمداخلاته من ردود طيبة في نفوس من يحبونه

 ويكبرون إبداعه ؛ وأحسب أن أبا رامي يشاركني ماأقرر.

وهذا كلام الأستاذ الكبير :

- "لكن ألا توافقني أنّ استبدال كلمة "أفديهما" بكلمة "أفديها" تجعل البيت أكثر انسيابًا، دون أي إنقاص:

"حَزَّمتُ أَمتِعَتِي حتّـى أَعُـودَ إلـى
عَينَيكِ أَفدِيِهِـا يـا أُمَّنـا بِدَمِـي!"

فما راي حضرتك؟"

أما الراي فلابد العودة فيه إلى أبي رامي .

والذي استوقفني لفظ استبدال ، والباء مع هذا الفعل تدخل على المتروك كما تقرره الفصحى ، ومعنى هذ

ا أن د. جمال حقق ظاهر كلام الأستاذ جورج ، مع أنه  - أعني الأستاذ جورج - يقصد إحلال ( أفديها ) محل  ( أفديهما).

( صح كده ياأستاذ جورج ولا تقصد حاجة تانيه؟؟؟)

وهذا الإحلال سيؤدي إلى نوع من الإخلال متمثل في انكسار البيت ، وبعده عن موسيقا البسيط المنسابة .

أما كون ( أفديها ) تجعل البيت أكثر انسيابا دون أي إنقاص ؛ فقد حاولت توضيح مايمكن أن يعتري البيت 

من نقص لو وضعت ( أفديها ) مكان ( أفديهما ) ، لكن كون أفديها أكثر اسيابا من أفديهما  ؛ فهذا الأمر

  ( حتما ولابد ولازم وضروري ... ده طبعا بعد إذنك أستاذ جورج  لأني لو  مش عشمان مش حقول كده 

ابدا ) يستدعي توضيحا من  الشاعر الكبير جورج ، بعد أن يدلي أبو رامي برأيه.

أرأيت شاعرنا الكبير : ماذا فعل بيت واحد ؟

 جمعنا وجعلنا نتبادل ( القفشات ) التي لاتحمل غير المودة الصافية  ؛ ومن ثم آمل ألا تحرمنا قلمك الناقد .

( بس معلشي استحملني بقى اذا كنت طولت  شوية ).

وأجدد لأبي رامي اعتذاري عن هذا الدخول المافجيء  الذي أرجو ألا ( يخض ) الأستاذ جورج.

ولكما تحيتي وتقديري.

د. حسان

----------


## جورج جريس فرح

صباحَك سُكّر د. حسّان

إذن سأكون بانتظار ما يقوله أخي د. جمال
وبعدها لنا  بالودّ لقاء!

طاب يومك عزيزي

جورج

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

لقد حِرت بينكما أيها الشاعران الكبيران أستاذ جورج و د. حسان
و سعدت أكثر بفتح باب الحوار في صفحتي حتى و لو عن طريق كلمة أفديها أو أفديهما
و أعرف أنكما تنتظران رأيي فيما قيل و لن أخالف كليكما الرأي بل أعتبر  ما اجتهدتما فيه صحيحا أيها الشاعران الكبيران و إن اكنت أميل لرأي د. حسان أكثر .
أما كلمة أفديها التي طرحها أخي جورج فتكون صحيحة مائة بالمائة و في انسيابية و دون أن تحدث خللاَ عروضيا في البيت لو حركنا ياء أفدي بالفتح لتكون أفديَها و بما أنه لا يوجد ما يبرر نصب المضارع هنا فتظل كلمة أفديهما هي الأقرب للصواب .. و الله أعلم و أحكم

شكرا لكم
و لكما مودتي و تقديري

د. جمال

----------


## جورج جريس فرح

أستاذَيَّ الكريمين

أشهدُ أنكما محقانِ من حيث العروض وأوزان الخليل، وأرجو أن تلاحظا أني لم أتكلّم عن خلل في الوزن أو عيب في التغعيلة!
سيكون لنا هنا حديث ذو شجون لأنّ طرحي للموضوع كان لغاية في نفسي... 
لكن وقتي اليوم،وربما غدًا، لن يسعفني.

فلي عودة.. 

دمتما بكل خير

جورج

----------


## بنت مصر

قصيدة رائعة يا دكتور جمال
ياعاشق مصر وترابها ..

ما شاء الله ما أروعها موهبة وابداع اختصك الله بها!


شكرا لك يا استاذي الغالي


بسنت

----------


## جورج جريس فرح

أخويَّ العزيزين د. جمال ود. حسّان

أعود الآن لمتابعة الحوار كما وعدت.

تفضّل أخي الدكتور جمال فقال:
"أما كلمة أفديها التي طرحها أخي جورج فتكون صحيحة مائة بالمائة و في انسيابية و دون أن تحدث خللاَ عروضيا في البيت لو حركنا ياء أفدي بالفتح لتكون أفديَها "

وهنا بيت القصيد.
فباعتقادي أن لا ضرورة لتحريك الياء.
هيا نلقي نظرة على القصيدة.

فصدر البيت الأول من البحر البسيط:
أَرسَلْتُ رُوحِي بِمَا يَجرِي بِهِ  قَلَمِـي
- - ن -|- ن - |- - ن-|ن ن –
مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فعِلن

وقد جاز حلول "فعِلُن" بدل "فاعلٌ" كما في الشطر:

مصرُ التي سكنَت في خاطري أبدًا
- - ن - | ن ن -| - - ن -| ن ن -|
مستفعلن فعِلن مستفعلن فعِلن

وفي أبيات أخرى مثل:
أنتِ العَروسُ لكِ الأرواح نمهرها.

وباعتقادي أن ما يجيزُ إحلال "فعِلُن" محلَّ "فاعِلن"، يجيز إحلال "فَعْلن" (بسكون العين) مقام أي منهما، دون الانتقاص من الموسيقى الشعرية.

وإليكم مثلاً الأبيات التالية:

يا مالكًا قلبي، يا آسرًا فكري
قد قلتَ لي يومًا بيتًا من الشعرِ
ينسابُ رقراقًا كالماءِ في النهرِ
أشدوهُ في سرّي طورًا وفي جَهري
- - ن -| - -| - - ن -| - -|
مستفعلن فعْلن مستفعلن فعْلن

فما المانع إذن؟ وأين الخلل العروضي في هذه الأبيات؟

ولكما أرق تحياتي.

جورج

----------


## ابن الجنوب

الله عليك د/ جمال .. ياف خر مصر وشاعرها الجميل 
انا بافخر بيك هنا فى الغربة .. 
وياريت تعمل ديوان وتنشره ، ولو عامل ديوان شارك بيه على حلقات علشان انا معجب بكل ما تكتبه

----------


## د.إسلام المازنى

*بورك فيك أخي الحبيب ....

حق علي أن أعانق زهرتك ثانيا إذ لم يخب لها شذى، وأراها فريدة تشع ومضات جميلة ومشجية للأفئدة، وللأعين الجميلة ... التي ترى الوجود جميلا

لم أر من لا يحب مصر إلا من كان غير موضوعي أوبلا قلب يعي

ونسأل الله أن يطهرها دوما من كل من - وما - يكدر صفو التسابيح الصاعدة من أرضها ونيلها وطيرها

مصر ثراء غريب، وسر مكنون عجيب، حب وجاذبية في الأقطار الأربعة، ومن ذاق عرف ومن غاب أدرك ما فقد 


أحببت خاتمة رائعتك جدا أيها الحبيب 


أحبك يا مصر*

----------


## لميس الامام

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مصر[/poem]
> [poem font="Andalus,5,green,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> شعر : د. جمال مرسي[/poem]
> [poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أَرسَلْتُ رُوحِي بِمَا يَجرِي بِهِ قَلَمِي=تَحُومُ يا مِصرُ فَوْقَ النِّيلِ و الهَرَمِ
> تُعانِقُ الرَّملَ في "سَيْناءَ" ، تَلثُمُهُ=و تَحضِنُ النَّخلَ رمزَ الطُّهرِ و الشَّمَمِ
> و تَعزِفُ اللَّحنَ في "بلطيمَ"،تَسمَعُهُ="طابا" ،فَتَغرَقُ "شَرمُ الشَّيْخِ" في النَّغَمِ
> لَمَّا تَرَكتُ رُبوعَ الأهلِ في وَطَنِي=تَخَاصَمَ الجَفنُ و الرُّؤيا ، فَلَم يَنَمِ
> ...


دكتور جمال

يا عاشق مصر الوطن ومصر الكلمة..
نبض قلمك فحاكي القلب في التعليل والتغني ..
ونطق لسانك فأجمل الكلمات ..
ما اجمل ان يكون المواطن حبيبا لوطنه 
وان يكون الوطن محبوبا من ابناءه

دمت بكل ود ودام الق كلماتك الرائعة

لميس الامام

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> أخويَّ العزيزين د. جمال ود. حسّان
> 
> أعود الآن لمتابعة الحوار كما وعدت.
> 
> تفضّل أخي الدكتور جمال فقال:
> "أما كلمة أفديها التي طرحها أخي جورج فتكون صحيحة مائة بالمائة و في انسيابية و دون أن تحدث خللاَ عروضيا في البيت لو حركنا ياء أفدي بالفتح لتكون أفديَها "
> 
> وهنا بيت القصيد.
> فباعتقادي أن لا ضرورة لتحريك الياء.
> ...


أخي الكريم أستاذ جورج

شكرا لك هذه الاضافة و هذا الإيضاح و ان كنت رأيت في كل كتب العروض بعدم جواز تحول فاعلن في الحشو إلى فَعْلُن بالسكون و لكن إلى فَعِلُن بالتحريك 

شكرا و تقبل مودتي و أقبل رأيك بكل رحابة صدر فأنت شاعر كبير :f2:

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> الله عليك د/ جمال .. ياف خر مصر وشاعرها الجميل 
> انا بافخر بيك هنا فى الغربة .. 
> وياريت تعمل ديوان وتنشره ، ولو عامل ديوان شارك بيه على حلقات علشان انا معجب بكل ما تكتبه



أخي الكريم دماغ صعيدي

بل الفخر لي أن أكون معكم بقلبي و بشعري 
و شكرا لك على اعجابك بشعري
و الحقيقة أنا لي ديوانان معظمهما منشور هنا في المنتدى يمكنك الرجوع إليها
في الصفحات الخاصة بي 

تقبل مودتي و شكري لك

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *بورك فيك أخي الحبيب ....
> 
> حق علي أن أعانق زهرتك ثانيا إذ لم يخب لها شذى، وأراها فريدة تشع ومضات جميلة ومشجية للأفئدة، وللأعين الجميلة ... التي ترى الوجود جميلا
> 
> لم أر من لا يحب مصر إلا من كان غير موضوعي أوبلا قلب يعي
> 
> ونسأل الله أن يطهرها دوما من كل من - وما - يكدر صفو التسابيح الصاعدة من أرضها ونيلها وطيرها
> 
> مصر ثراء غريب، وسر مكنون عجيب، حب وجاذبية في الأقطار الأربعة، ومن ذاق عرف ومن غاب أدرك ما فقد 
> ...



أخي الحبيب العاشق لمصر و ترابها

أخي الصديق الذي طال غيابه عن منتدانا فعاد إلينا بعد غياب ليكون أول ما يعانقه هو قصيدة مصر التي يحبها و تحبه و تحب كل أبنائها هنا و هناك وراء البحر .

أهلا بك أخي الكريم د. اسلام

و سأنتظر مشاركاتك الشعرية من جديد في المنتدى

تقبل مودتي

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> دكتور جمال
> 
> يا عاشق مصر الوطن ومصر الكلمة..
> نبض قلمك فحاكي القلب في التعليل والتغني ..
> ونطق لسانك فأجمل الكلمات ..
> ما اجمل ان يكون المواطن حبيبا لوطنه 
> وان يكون الوطن محبوبا من ابناءه
> 
> دمت بكل ود ودام الق كلماتك الرائعة
> ...


أستاذتي .. استاذة الحرف الجميل و المشاعر النبيلة لميس الامام
أسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير و الحب و السعادة
ما أجمل حروفك التي نثرتيها في صفحة مصر كالعبير يا ابنة مصر و عاشقتها
و مصر تفتح أبوابها على مصاريعها لكل محبيها
شكرا لكل حرف و لكل نبض
و تقبلي الود الخالص
د. جمال

----------


## Dra

رائعة من روائع الحب لمصر 
وقد يصدق القول أيضا بأن لا يوجد شعب مثل شعب مصر يحب وطنه 
فكم تغنى بها الشعراء ونثر في حبها الأدباء  ولكن تبقي مصر (التي في خاطري أحبها بكل روحي و دمي)
يا أمنا يامصر

----------


## عبدالله أبوعاصي

اساذي /د. جمال مرسي .

هل تقبلينَ فتـىً قـد عَـقَّ والـدةً
فَجَاءَ يَسكُبُ دَمعَ الحُزنِ و النَّـدَمِ  ؟

ما أروع الإحساس بالوطن ، وما أفظع الإحساس الغربة ، كلماتك يا أستاذنا تلمس كل قلب ، وإن كنا في أوطاننا نحيا لم نبرحها ، ولكن الإحساس بالغربة وأنت في الوطن أبشع ، فكلنا غريب ، ويا ليت مصرنا تشعر باحتياجنا وحبنا لها ، ولو أننا المخطئين إذ تركنا أنفسنا لرمال الغربة تعصف بها ، ويجب لنا من وقفة لا لأنفسنا ولكن من أجل مصر ، فنكون كما قلت : " فتى قد عق والده فجاء يسكب دمع الحزن والندم "

عبدالله أبوعاصي 

سيدي / أرجو منك وهذا عهدي بك ، فأنت جزاك الله خيراً تقرأ أعمالي وتقوم بالرد عليها ، ولكني أريد أن أعرف كيف يقرأ الآخرون أعمالي ، فأنا رغم مشاركاتي التي أعتقد أنها كثيرة في مجال القصة القصيرة والشعر إلا أنني جديد بالمنتدى ولم أقم بانشاء أي صداقات وكما أخبرتك سابقا ، أريد طريقا أسير عليه كي يكون شعري مبني بشكل أكاديمي مدروس وليس مجرد الإحساس بالموسيقا والفطرة .

تلميذك / عبدالله أبوعاصي

----------


## إبراهيم

* شاعرنا المُبدع الجميل.. د. جمال مرسي

 حين يجتمعُ العِشْقُ الصادق مع الموهبة الأصيلة والحسّ المُرهف والمخيّلة الخصبة الخلاّقة، يكون الشعْرُ قطعةً مُقتطعةً من حدائقِ الإبداع. وقصيدتكُ هذه هي أكسيرُ الشّعر بمذاقها الخاص ونكهتها الفريدة وعبقها المُميّز.

 دُمتَ مُبدعاً جميلاً وأصيلاً.. ودام شَدْوكُ العذْبُ وإنشادكُ الرقيق زاداً للقلبِ والروح والوجدان. 

إبراهيم سعد الدّين*

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> الله عليك د/ جمال .. ياف خر مصر وشاعرها الجميل 
> انا بافخر بيك هنا فى الغربة .. 
> وياريت تعمل ديوان وتنشره ، ولو عامل ديوان شارك بيه على حلقات علشان انا معجب بكل ما تكتبه


هذا شيء يشرفني و يسعدني أخي الفاضل دماغ صعيدي

و الحقيقة ان معظم أعمالي منشورة هنا في الموقع فلو تتعت صفحتها

تقبل مودتي و تقديري

د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> رائعة من روائع الحب لمصر 
> وقد يصدق القول أيضا بأن لا يوجد شعب مثل شعب مصر يحب وطنه 
> فكم تغنى بها الشعراء ونثر في حبها الأدباء  ولكن تبقي مصر (التي في خاطري أحبها بكل روحي و دمي)
> يا أمنا يامصر


لو لم يكن لنا وفاءاً في أوطاننا فلمن يكون الوفاء إذاً
شكرا لك يا Dra مرورك و تعقيبك الجميل
و مودتي و تقديري

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> اساذي /د. جمال مرسي .
> 
> هل تقبلينَ فتـىً قـد عَـقَّ والـدةً
> فَجَاءَ يَسكُبُ دَمعَ الحُزنِ و النَّـدَمِ  ؟
> 
> ما أروع الإحساس بالوطن ، وما أفظع الإحساس الغربة ، كلماتك يا أستاذنا تلمس كل قلب ، وإن كنا في أوطاننا نحيا لم نبرحها ، ولكن الإحساس بالغربة وأنت في الوطن أبشع ، فكلنا غريب ، ويا ليت مصرنا تشعر باحتياجنا وحبنا لها ، ولو أننا المخطئين إذ تركنا أنفسنا لرمال الغربة تعصف بها ، ويجب لنا من وقفة لا لأنفسنا ولكن من أجل مصر ، فنكون كما قلت : " فتى قد عق والده فجاء يسكب دمع الحزن والندم "
> 
> عبدالله أبوعاصي 
> 
> ...


أخي الحبيب عبد اللع أبو عاصي
شكرا لك لمرورك و اعجابك بقصيدتي و هكذا نحن أبناء مصر دائما يتضح حبنا لأمنا مصر عندما نجتمع على موقف.

أخي الحبيب ..
لقد قرأت بالفعل بعض أعمالك و أقول لك أنك شاعر تمتلك الامكانيات و الموهبة التي تؤهلك لتكون شساعرا كبيرا
فقط لو أتفنت تعلم عروض الشعر لتكون القصائد أكثر سبكا
سأكون متابعا لك و اعلم أنك من الموهوبين
تقبل مودتي

----------


## محمد نديم

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
(لما تركت ربوع الأهل في وطني)=هاقد وجدت (جمال) الروح والكلم[/poem]

شاعرنا استاذنا د.جمال مرسي

رصانة وتدفق مشاعر وحبكة صور .. وطيوف تترى كموج النيل العامر بالنماء 
بذرت فينا الود .. واسقيت منه البراعم ... فترعرع الشعر بيننا لا يخشى ملاما.
ان شاء الله لى عودة مع رائعتك ..
وأفديهما أوقع لأنه سيأخذ العيينين عينا عينيا في مركز الحب من قلبه.

دمت أخا مبدعا ودودا

محمد نديم

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> * شاعرنا المُبدع الجميل.. د. جمال مرسي
> 
>  حين يجتمعُ العِشْقُ الصادق مع الموهبة الأصيلة والحسّ المُرهف والمخيّلة الخصبة الخلاّقة، يكون الشعْرُ قطعةً مُقتطعةً من حدائقِ الإبداع. وقصيدتكُ هذه هي أكسيرُ الشّعر بمذاقها الخاص ونكهتها الفريدة وعبقها المُميّز.
> 
>  دُمتَ مُبدعاً جميلاً وأصيلاً.. ودام شَدْوكُ العذْبُ وإنشادكُ الرقيق زاداً للقلبِ والروح والوجدان. 
> 
> إبراهيم سعد الدّين*


أستاذي الشاعر القدير ابراهيم سعد الدين
شهادتك وسام على صدري و اكليل أتوج به هامتي
فشكرا لك أيها الراقي
و أهلا بوجودك هنا
تقبه خالصا ................. ودي

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

*أخي الفاضل الدكتور / جمال مرسي*
*تحية إكبار وإجلال
منك أيها الشاعر الفذ فلأتعلم
كيف يكون الحب بأسمى معانيه والعطاء بأروع قيمه* 
* والكلام بأرق حروفه ومفرداته
منك أنت فلأتعلم* 
*كيف أن نبض القلب يجسد أروع ما فينا* 
*وأجمل وأنبل ما فينا
أشكرك سيدي على هذه الدرة الغالية*
*تلك التي منحتني بها سعادة لا تضاهيها أية سعادة*
*ودمت بارًا بمصر يا ابن النيل العظيم*
*مع عاطر التحايا وأطيب المنى*
*آمال*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل د/ جمال مرسي 

صح لسانك
على هذه الرائعة التي أتحفتنا بها...
على هذه الكلمات الجميلة....
والأبيات الجزلة..
كلمات رائعة في حب مصر ...
هنئياً لمصر وجود شاعر يعي ويعزف الحرف حسب وجوده ....
وهنيئا لنا وجودك وتألقك ...
بارك الله فيك وفي قلمك....
ودام لك ولنا هذا الإحساس ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من حق مصر أن تفخر بك كإبن بار لها
فكل الشكر لك يا أستاذى الفاضل ومعلمى الحبيب على قصيدتك الرائعة
 ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> (لما تركت ربوع الأهل في وطني)=هاقد وجدت (جمال) الروح والكلم[/poem]
> 
> شاعرنا استاذنا د.جمال مرسي
> 
> رصانة وتدفق مشاعر وحبكة صور .. وطيوف تترى كموج النيل العامر بالنماء 
> بذرت فينا الود .. واسقيت منه البراعم ... فترعرع الشعر بيننا لا يخشى ملاما.
> ان شاء الله لى عودة مع رائعتك ..
> وأفديهما أوقع لأنه سيأخذ العيينين عينا عينيا في مركز الحب من قلبه.
> ...


أخي الحبيب و شاعرنا المبدع محمد نديم
أعتذر لك عن تأخري في الرد
و أشسكرك من القلب لمرورك و اطرائك
تقبل مودتي و تقديري
د. جمال

----------


## صهيب نبهان

*..


وربي ما أبدعك ..

ساحر حتى النهاية ..

هل تقبلينَ فتـىً قـد عَـقَّ والـدةً
فَجَاءَ يَسكُبُ دَمعَ الحُزنِ و النَّـدَمِ  ؟

ستقبلك بلا شك ..

كيف لا وهي أم الدنيا ؟!

لا فض فوك سيدي ..

..*

----------


## tolostlove

د جمال
...... لا أعلم ما أقول لأسجل أعجابي بأجمل ما قرأت من زمن طويل
أرجو لو تشرفني بالزيارة وتقدم لي رأيكم فيما كتبت
شكرا جزيلا
محمد عبد الحي
م.ع.م.ع :f2:

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *أخي الفاضل الدكتور / جمال مرسي*
> *تحية إكبار وإجلال
> منك أيها الشاعر الفذ فلأتعلم
> كيف يكون الحب بأسمى معانيه والعطاء بأروع قيمه* 
> * والكلام بأرق حروفه ومفرداته
> منك أنت فلأتعلم* 
> *كيف أن نبض القلب يجسد أروع ما فينا* 
> *وأجمل وأنبل ما فينا
> أشكرك سيدي على هذه الدرة الغالية*
> ...


أختي الكريمة د. آمال كحيل
الشكر موصول لك على هذا التعقيب الجميل
و منتهى الاعتذار لتأخري في الرد
تقبلي خالص المودة
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *الأخ الفاضل د/ جمال مرسي 
> 
> صح لسانك
> على هذه الرائعة التي أتحفتنا بها...
> على هذه الكلمات الجميلة....
> والأبيات الجزلة..
> كلمات رائعة في حب مصر ...
> هنئياً لمصر وجود شاعر يعي ويعزف الحرف حسب وجوده ....
> وهنيئا لنا وجودك وتألقك ...
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك أختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق
مرور أضاء وجه صفحتي و تعقيب رائع
تحياتي القلبية
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> من حق مصر أن تفخر بك كإبن بار لها
> فكل الشكر لك يا أستاذى الفاضل ومعلمى الحبيب على قصيدتك الرائعة


أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر
تحية قلبية و اعتذار شديد للتأخر في الرد على مرورك البهي
تقبل تحياتي
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> *..
> 
> 
> وربي ما أبدعك ..
> 
> ساحر حتى النهاية ..
> 
> هل تقبلينَ فتـىً قـد عَـقَّ والـدةً
> فَجَاءَ يَسكُبُ دَمعَ الحُزنِ و النَّـدَمِ  ؟
> ...


أخي الحبيب صهيب نبهان
نعم أخي الفاضل هي كذلك
فمصر قلبها مفتوح للجميع
تقبل مودتي و شكرا لمرورك البهي
د. جمال

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

> د جمال
> ...... لا أعلم ما أقول لأسجل أعجابي بأجمل ما قرأت من زمن طويل
> أرجو لو تشرفني بالزيارة وتقدم لي رأيكم فيما كتبت
> شكرا جزيلا
> محمد عبد الحي
> م.ع.م.ع


أخي الكريم محمد عبد الحي
أهلا بك في أبناء مصر
و شكرا لك مرورك على القصيدة و اعجابك بها
و ان شاء الله سأمر على ما كتبتَ
تقبل الود

----------

